# Major League Fishing



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Anybody else check out the pay per view webisode last night? Pretty cool format for the most part. On the water coverage was waaaay better than your typical tv tournament coverage. The episode last night was almost 2 hours long..kept me busy while the snow was coming down! 

I'm not sure exactly when, but they are airing condensed versions on the Outdoor Channel in March I believe. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

i have seen comercials and thought about buying the pay per view how much is it?


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

$2.99 an episode or $17.94 for the complete season (as released).

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bought all of them. it seemed well worth it so far


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

I thought the first show was very good. I forked over the $ for the entire series. Well worth it to help pass these last few cold months. C'mon spring.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Are the pay per views online only or can you get them on directv? Have been excited about this for a while but seems like it's kind of a hassle just to watch! Love the no limit style! Catch and release with judge on boat is awesome! And the fact that the guys are not allowed to pre fish or have programed coordinates in their gps makes it interesting and could help any fisherman learn how to adapt and land the fish


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

RBoyer said:


> Are the pay per views online only or can you get them on directv? Have been excited about this for a while but seems like it's kind of a hassle just to watch! Love the no limit style! Catch and release with judge on boat is awesome! And the fact that the guys are not allowed to pre fish or have programed coordinates in their gps makes it interesting and could help any fisherman learn how to adapt and land the fish
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


Online only.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah, they are online only. I really, really like the real time leader board. I thought that it was the most compelling part of the coverage..especially down the stretch. I can't make up my mind about moving away from the typical 5 fish limit. It's definitely a cool angle though. The part that I really didn't care for was the 8 man flights. 

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah didn't know they were doing separate heats! Do they score them separately or combined? If they combine them seems like it would be unfair and conditions would dictate score to much..... On the fence about it. Guess I'll have to hook my laptop up to television to watch it..... Can you watch on iPhone? Anyone know?


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I watched on my droid. There is also a preview of episode 1 on youtube for those who wanna check it out.

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I found I can watch them from
My iPhone so I tried ordering the 1st rd and paid and they said they would send a confirmation email but I never received it! Anyone else have this problem?


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I watched the you tube video. Awesome format for fishing. I'm probably going to subscribe. I like the idea of being rewarded for catching more fish.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't think I got an email either...it took me right to the log-in screen and then to the videos.

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah I watched the YouTube also.... I guess I can't watch them from my phone.... Unless anyone knows how to watch adobe videos on iPhone? ..... 17 min vid was a tease though KVD had 2 in the boat quick.... I thought it was awesome what I seen of it! Can't wait to get home from work and hook my laptop up to the tv and watch the first 2 episodes


-Ryan Boyer


----------

